# To those of you who will be at the Toyota Center on Thursday...



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Make sure to go along with the M-V-P chants everytime McGrady isolates. I know I will not be satisfied if I still have my voice by the end of the game; we really need to raise the decibel level. The AAA was extremely loud tonight, we need to try and top that...


Go Rockets!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Rockets fans do not be the lazy bums you are during the regular season. Do not stop making noise.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

i AGREE , WHOEVER GOES PLEASE PLEASE BE LOUD!!!! NONE OF THAT BEING QUIET,,THATS UNACCEPTABLE!!! MAKE NOISE AS SOON AS THE ROCKETS ENTER AND KEEP IT UP, IT WILL ONLY PUMP TMAC!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## MrGtStang (Apr 25, 2005)

Chanting M V P For McGrady, What a great Idea.

IM DOWN!

I First need to get some tickets to the game LoL!

But i will be there. NO MATTER WHAT!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

MrGtStang said:


> Chanting M V P For McGrady, What a great Idea.
> 
> IM DOWN!
> 
> ...


 For those of you who don't have tickets, check this out:

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_Rowdies-139766-34.html

ROCKET ROWDIES PLAYOFF CHALLENGE

At each Rockets home game during the playoffs, you and your friends could win a chance to attend the game for free as part of the Rocket Rowdies cheering section. *Just show up one and a half hours before the start on game day to the pad in front of the main entrance at the Northwest corner of Toyota Center dressed in the most outrageous Rockets get-up you can manage, including face paints if you like.*

*15 winners will be selected based on appearance and cheering energy. You will then be admitted to the game free of charge, and escorted to an exclusive platform in the lower bowl where you will be expected to cheer your heroes wildly throughout the game.*

The first two home games vs. the Dallas Mavericks are Thursday, April 28th, 8:30 p.m. and Saturday, April 30th, 4:30 pm. For more information, call Clay at 713-758-7244.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

how much is the ticket,i am just curious.

and for those who will go to the game,what slogan will u guys carry to TC? :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> how much is the ticket,i am just curious.
> 
> and for those who will go to the game,what slogan will u guys carry to TC? :biggrin:


Prices vary, the cheapest tickets are $10 and the most expensive ones can go up to $400-500 for courtside seats. But the average ticket price at the TC is one of the highest in the league. I paid around $90 for my game 3 tickets, but those are pretty good seats. 

I'll have some noisemakers, a red polo shirt (my Yao jersey is blue) and an MVP sign.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I won't be at the game Thursday because I have 2 Finals on Friday.  Hope you guys have fun.

I think we'll be loud because Houston is like the biggest bandwagon city ever.


GO ROCKEEEEEEETTTTTS!!!!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I wont be there Thursday but I hope to be there on Saturday!


Go Rockets!


----------



## lalala (Apr 26, 2005)

I am so jealous to those who have oppurtunities to be at the toyota center, even during the regular season. hardly can I fancy the circumstance in it. anyway notwithstanding , I am a Chinese far form the American, say nothing of Toyota Center, I would also try my best to bless Rockets before the TV. 
I wish the guys who sit in the Toyota center, please making noise for me, making noise and keeping making noise for all the Chinese rocket fans.


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

Haha, that would be funny, just like the video games.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

To whoever's going, enjoy the game, make loadsa noise (especially when Van Horn's at the free throw line, remind him he still needs to complete that journey along the yellow brick road :clown. Slightly off topic, but with MRC not here for the game thread, the board will be missing its Tracy McGrady - i.e. do everything guy. Who's gonna step up as Yao?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

WhoRocks said:


> To whoever's going, enjoy the game, make loadsa noise (especially when Van Horn's at the free throw line, remind him he still needs to complete that journey along the yellow brick road :clown. Slightly off topic, but with MRC not here for the game thread, the board will be missing its Tracy McGrady - i.e. do everything guy. Who's gonna step up as Yao?


25,000 uCash points will be given away to the top 3 posters. Check back for more details. Plus Sherwin has been carrying the game threads for quite some time now.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

MRC, 
will you be the doing the hand "signal" thing tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> MRC,
> will you be the doing the hand "signal" thing tonight? :biggrin:


Yeah, hopefully I'll be doing it 10-15 times tonight.


----------

